# Best IV+ to V- rivers in Rockies and PNW.... For cats



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Upper animas


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

I do really want to get back to Durango. It's on the list for sure


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Golden canyon
Wind river
Unnamed


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I always enjoy the Cross Mountain section on the Yampa.


----------



## Elvez (Mar 29, 2005)

*Bit of a stretch here, but...*

here's something out of nowhere: Tumbledown section of the St. Joe at high water. Probably not exactly the mileage or the technical difficulty you're looking for, but at a solid flow, it's bank-to-bank conveyor belt of whitewater. One of those runs, like high-water Lochsa, where there's only three or four holes to be concerned about, but you better know where TF they are, and in a much tighter, narrower riverbed.


ETA: Agree with the SFCW Golden Canyon suggestion. That's a bitchin run. The lead-in to Chuck Rollins at larger flows makes me nervous just thinking about it. Everything looks so manageable from the road, but water is twice as fast and the the waves are twice as tall as they look.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I've heard the Joe can be fun. Also in that area I've driven by the nfcw black canyon at low water, thought it would be interesting at high flows.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> I always enjoy the Cross Mountain section on the Yampa.



At what flows does Cross begin to qualify for what the OP is after?

My contribution: SF Salmon at 4'+.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Granite to Railroad Bridge on the Arkansas at flows around and over 3k cfs.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Clear Creek: Black Rock to Golden
SF Salmon
EFSF Salmon
Slaughterhouse on the Roaring Fork
Upper, Upper C (aka Gore)
Encampment
Piedra


And agree with those already mentioned:
Pine Creek / Numbers
Upper Animas
Golden Canyon SF Clearwater


Hope to do the Wind River & St Joes next spring


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Rich said:


> Hope to do the Wind River & St Joes next spring


Keep in touch, it has been forever! I usually make it to the wind in March


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> Keep in touch, it has been forever! I usually make it to the wind in March




I retire April and leave for an April 5th Grand Canyon.
Will be in PNW and Idaho for May and June.
See you then.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

mikesee said:


> At what flows does Cross begin to qualify for what the OP is after?
> 
> My contribution: SF Salmon at 4'+.


Ive never been on it over 3200...at that level, in my 12' cat i have no problem calling it a solid C.5. Id say anywhere between 2400- and 3000 could be considered C.4+. So much water squeezes through thtose tight spots a small change in flow will have dynamic changes in the harder rapids.


----------



## whiskey_river (Mar 2, 2015)

Upper death and lower death (Barrel springs) in the Glenwood Canyon 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

whiskey_river said:


> Upper death and lower death (Barrel springs) in the Glenwood Canyon
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Mountain Buzz mobile app


It's not long enough. The OP requested runs of at least 5 miles in length. Upper/Lower Death and Barrel are only about 3.5 miles....


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Keep in touch, it has been forever! I usually make it to the wind in March


I'd be very interested in running the St. Joe if you go!


----------

